# Beckhoff Visualisierung



## stefanm80 (4 Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin dabei mit einem Beckhoff CX1000 eine Gebäudeautomation zu erstellen in Verbindung mit EIB Tastern. 

Jetzt meine Frage:
Ich würde gerne eine Touchdisplay, um die 6- 10" Größe für die Visualisierung verwenden. Was für eine "kostengünstige" Lösung würdet ihr mir empfehlen? HMI, Web?? Oder hat schon mal jemand an einen CX ein z.B. Siemens Simatic HMI Touch Panel TP177B Color angeschlossen?

Welche Lizenzen benötige ich von Beckhoff?

mfg
Stefan


----------



## Quickli (5 Juli 2009)

Hallo Stefanm80,
du kannst jedes Touch Panel Benutzen wo ein Java Skript laufen kann.
Mit einem Siemens TP 177 dürfte es nicht funktionieren.

Es gibt genügend Firmen die 6-10 Zoll Panel PC sehr günstig haben. 
Du solltest aber nicht den langsamsten nehmen, sonst brauchen die Bilder zu lange zum Laden.

Gruß Quickli.


----------



## Neals (5 Juli 2009)

Quickli schrieb:


> du kannst jedes Touch Panel Benutzen wo ein Java Skript laufen kann.



Wieso gerade Java? Gibt ADS Libs für alle gängigen Sprachen, wenn du die HMI in C/C++ schreibst, brauchst garkeine zusätzliche Installation.

Wo möchtest deine Visualisierung denn ansehen? Kannst direkt ein Panel an den CX anschließen, für alles getrennte vom CX brauchst du einen PC, also PanelPC, Notebook oder so.


----------



## zotos (5 Juli 2009)

Neals schrieb:


> Wieso gerade Java?
> ...



Weil die in TwinCAT eingebaute Visu wenn man diese als Web-Visu betreibt einen Browser mit Java-Runtime benötigt. 

Vorteil man kann gerade im Gebäudebereich von verschiedenen stellen die HMI bedienen z.B. an günstigen Panels, Thinclients oder eh schon vorhandenen PCs/Notebooks usw.
Dazu muss man dazu keine andere Programmiersprache (C++ und Co.) ins Feld führen.


----------



## stefanm80 (9 Juli 2009)

> du kannst jedes Touch Panel Benutzen wo ein Java Skript laufen kann.
> Mit einem Siemens TP 177 dürfte es nicht funktionieren.


 
Ich wollte eigentlich das TP177 über Profibus an den CX anschliessen, somit kann ich eine Visu mit WinCC erstellen und diese auf mehrere Touch laden. Hat das schon mal jemand getestet? Ich habe mit der Profibusklemme am Beckhoff noch keine Erfahrung.


----------



## Gerri (9 Juli 2009)

beinahe alle panels unterstützen Modbus. Mach mit dem Modicon Modbus RTU eine Verbindung. Von Beckhoff kannst du nach der Modbus RTU Bibliothek bekommen (meistens gibts die kostenlos).

Bei WinCE kannst du mit dem Beckhof HMI CE für ca 300 Euro (soviel kostet die Lizenz) deine Visu auf jedes Win CE Display knalln.


----------



## Gerri (9 Juli 2009)

stefanm80 schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich das TP177 über Profibus an den CX anschliessen, somit kann ich eine Visu mit WinCC erstellen und diese auf mehrere Touch laden. Hat das schon mal jemand getestet? Ich habe mit der Profibusklemme am Beckhoff noch keine Erfahrung.


 
WinCC bzw. das TP 177B unterstützt keine Beckhoff Treiber aber wie gesagt MODBUS RTU


----------



## Tati (12 Juli 2009)

Ich plane im Moment was ähnliches. Maschinenheini versucht sich im eigenen Haus 

Ich habe mir die Panel von Exor angeschaut, welche ein Panel mit WinCE für Unterputz mit UP-Einlassdose anbieten. 
Das Projekt würde ich in VB.NET erstellen und über ADS mit den Steuerungen kommunizieren lassen. Allerdings hab ich ein müllmiges Gefühl bei Win CE und werde eher zu Win embeded gehen.
Ob jedes Panel für sich die Daten in der Steuerung holt, oder ob ich einen Webserver füttere, weiss ich noch nicht.

Alternativ habe ich mir auch die Touch von Beijer/Lauer angesehen, welche bereits ADS sprechen, aber teuer sind.


----------



## Gerri (13 Juli 2009)

VISAM! Ist nach langem vergleichen das günstigste. Hat Win CE, unterstützt ADS uvm. Und viele Schnittstellenmöglichkieten.


----------

